# Was ist hier verkehrt, Dirt 3...?



## Arney (11. Juni 2011)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie PCGH darauf kommt das Dirt 3 mit einer HD 6850 1 GB nur auf diese FPS kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

??? Ich komme mal eben auf 46 FPS minimum mit meinem in der Signatur beschriebenen Sys...


----------



## HAWX (11. Juni 2011)

Arney schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie PCGH darauf kommt das Dirt 3 mit einer HD 6850 1 GB nur auf diese FPS kommt <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=426785"/>??? Ich komme mal eben auf 46 FPS minimum mit meinem in der Signatur beschriebenen Sys...



Ich glaube es handelt sich nicht um das Game selbst, sondern den Game-Internen Benchmark. Das solltest du berücksichtigen, wenn es so ist


----------



## Arney (11. Juni 2011)

Ok werde ich antesten. aber es ist mir schon häufiger aufgefallen das die Tests nicht immer ganz gut ausfallen für AMD Systeme. Finde ich komisch weil ich wenn ich mich immer darauf verlassen würde was so in manchen Tests bei PCGH steht, dann würde ich mir immer ne Nvidia Karte holen müssen um zuzfrieden zu sein.
Ich habe schon mehrere Spiele getestet und bin häufig mit meinem doch veraltetem System über dem vom Testsystemen mit denen PCGH testet, was die FPS betrifft. 
weiss gerade nicht was ich davon halten soll....


----------



## TBF_Avenger (11. Juni 2011)

Arney schrieb:


> aber es ist mir schon häufiger aufgefallen das die Tests nicht immer ganz gut ausfallen für AMD Systeme. Finde ich komisch weil ich wenn ich mich immer darauf verlassen würde was so in manchen Tests bei PCGH steht, dann würde ich mir immer ne Nvidia Karte holen müssen um zuzfrieden zu sein.


 Jede Grafikkarte hat hier und da Vor- bzw. Nachteile. Nvidia ist nicht "immer besser". Wenn zum Beispiel ein Spiel nach viel Grafikspeicher giert, können Karten, die sonst normal immer schneller sind, mal eben doch deutlich langsamer sein. Typische Beispiele sind hier zum Beispiel die 8800GTS/320M und die X1950Pro/256M. Manche Spiele laufen auch einfach besser mit einer Ati bzw. einer Nvidia, wie zum Beispiel das alte NFS Carbon, wo Radeon-Karten deutlich besser abschneiden als die Geforce-Konkurrenz.


----------



## OSche (11. Juni 2011)

Arney schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie PCGH darauf kommt das Dirt 3 mit einer HD 6850 1 GB nur auf diese FPS kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Wenn du genau hinschaust sind die alten Karten 58xx auch über deiner aktuellen, deshalb denke ich dass es einfach an der verwendeten Version von Dirt 3 im Zusammenhang mit dem älteren Grafiktreiber lag. Mittlerweile wurde das "Problem" wohl behoben.


----------



## kamiki09 (11. Juni 2011)

Ich finde aber auch, das die Werte eigentlich ganz normal sind.
Die 6850 ist halt einfach keine besondere Powerkarte.
Zumahl es ja auch noch einige Abweichungen der unterschiedlichen Kartenhersteller gibt.


----------



## Arney (11. Juni 2011)

Laut den Test von pcgh stehe ich mit meiner jetzigen Konfiguration über der HD 5850 und nen Core i 7..... Kann nicht sein oder? Oder meint ihr das geht... wenn ja dann sollte man sich echt mal gedanken darüber machen ob es in manchen Fällen nicht doch nur ums aufrüsten ohne Ende geht.
Ich benutze den 11.5b + und Dirt 3 ist OHNE Patches.
Ich will nicht lauthals behaupten das PCGH nicht vertrauenswürdig ist , sonst wäre ich nicht hier. Und das maße ich mir nicht an...., wundert halt nur schon.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (11. Juni 2011)

Wenn du zu 100% die selbe Testkonfig wie PCGH verwendest, dann wär dein Einwand berechtigt.
Treiber, Patches, welche Szene getestet wurde, usw.

Ich glaub schon das PCGH das richtig macht und vertrauenswürdig ist.


----------



## SaPass (11. Juni 2011)

Ich habe auch wesentlich mehr FPS als zu erwarten ist. Wie viel Leistung kostet DX11? Liegt es eventuell dadran?


----------



## Arney (12. Juni 2011)

Was für ein sys hast du denn...?


----------

